# Hair Matting due to sweaters



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We just got Izzy and my daughter bought her a couple cute sweaters as in this pic...But we had one on her for a day when we were home and it was a little chilly going in and out, and when we took it off of her, her hair on her chest and under her arms was all matted up. So now I am afraid of putting another one on her. Anyone else with this problem, is there a solution. I am thinking its just because of the sweater because she wore the onesie for 6 days after her spay and no matting because of it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, sweaters and harnesses will do that. I keep Tyler kind of short under the arms and on his chest. No one notices and we end up pretty mat free.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the arrival of cute little Izzy. She looks so cute in her new sweater and I am know that she will be warm when she goes outdoors.

As far as the matting goes, yes, Malts are known to mat and there a many threads as to what one can do for them. There is a product Kinky Kurly Knot Today that is sold in Target that works very well and others have also recommeded. It can be found in the shampoo/conditioner isle and is for humans. There are also other good products as well that I am sure other's will recommend too.

Brushing is very important and should be done as a daily routine to help prevent mats. Using a good Shampoo and Conditioner is also a step that is recommended too. Since you indicated that you just got Izzy, then I guess you will have to get the essentials for her grooming. When Chrissy has any mats that I cannot get out by brushing or combing, I use a seam ripper. Be careful though for Izzy and yourself as well when/if you decide to use one. A Steel comb is also a very useful tood and a good brush.

B


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It is with much saddness that I discovered clothes and long hair generally do not mix. I have been keeping my boys with short bodies and long hair on the legs-well, I have a lot of cute shirts for them with sleeves and now that it's freezing out, they have been wearing them all day-sometimes overnight-and their legs are matting. So I have been cutting them short lower down on their legs-I think I'm going to have to end up sucking it up and just shaving their legs short, especially since we love taking them out in the woods durring the warmer months.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Izzy You Are SO Cute!!!*
*Maybe a spray detangler--I Use One Made By Martha Stewart,Also I Special Tool for pulling out the mats. Both Came From Petsmart. Worked For Me. I Wear sweaters,shirts,ect on Yogie All The Time.*
*His Hair Is Never Very Long--I Keep Him In A Puppy Cut.*
*Maybe you just need to cut the hair a little bit shorter.*

*Nickee & Yogi In Pa**


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess I will try Susan's idea first, cutting under the arms and chest area shorter. I like her with the length hair she has now, i figured by summer I would be cutting it short though, being I am in Louisiana and our summers get up to 100 degrees easy. It wasn't hard to get the mats out, because she loves being brushed, slept the whole time I was working on them. But if i can prevent that is what I will do. We also have a yorkie and I keep his hair short all year long because of his allergies to grass and pollen. And he wears a shirt or sweater almost constantly. Looks like bath time on Sunday afternoon will also be hair cut time, it will be her first so I'll be praying.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella has worn sweaters all day, every day during the cold winter we have been having and we have not had any problems with mats. Her coat is not long but its not short, short either. maybe 3/4" - 1" long.


----------

